# Happy Birthday Patnor!!!



## maynman1751 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hope that you're having a great day. Thank You for all of your contribution to the forum! 8)


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy birthday from me too!!!


----------



## ericrm (Dec 2, 2013)

happy birthday patnor, may you pass a wonderfull day


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy birthday, Pat. You're an invaluable member of the forum.


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2013)

Pat Happy birthday my friend, it is great to have your help on the forum.
Be careful with all those candles on that cake, that forest of candles tends to incinerate stuff.


----------



## eastky (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Patnor Thanks for the knowledge you share with the forum.


----------



## Geo (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pat!! i hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## glondor (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Happy birthday Pat. Cheers! Mike


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Be careful with all those candles on that cake, that forest of candles tends to incinerate stuff.



Heck Richard, he's just a youngin', but smart beyond his years! :wink:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pat. Very few people have a process named after them. Thank you for sharing all that you do.

Dave


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Enjoy your special day Pat! :mrgreen:


----------



## alexxx (Dec 2, 2013)

happy b-day, all the best Pat !


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAT!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Pat. Hope it's been a good one and a great year to come! 

Tyler


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 3, 2013)

Happy birthday, brother. Hope you're doing well.

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Dec 3, 2013)

Happy birthday and many thanks for all your work on behalf of the forum and it's members


----------



## pattt (Dec 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Patnor, and thank you for your posts, have a nice day!

Pat


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry I'm late to the party... Happy Birthday Pat!

Göran


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 4, 2013)

Pat my dear friend., Wish you all the best and have an awesome birthday!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 11, 2013)

To be honest little tear come to my eye when reading this...
I got a lot of friends here and love to come everytime I can as there is a lot to learn every day.
Most of what I know today about gold and refining I learned from you gentleman.

I missed this post as I did have family emergency, it is still taking up most of my time but this place is always first after my family, as I consider it as family too.

Thank you again.


----------

